# automatic transmission oil change 2005 mkv jetta.



## jcatMKV (Dec 30, 2007)

i have an mkv jetta 2.5 , and i have to change my automatic transmission fluid. 
how many quarts would i need for such a task?
and do i have to use the VW certified oil?
if not what is a good alternative? 
please inform me oh wise ones
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: automatic transmission oil change 2005 mkv jetta. (jcatMKV)*

I was told every 40k miles regardless of what the dealership tells you. Get the fluid and filter changed. The new filter will pick up most of the dirt and grime thats from the old fluid and help replenish it with the new. Its recommended that you do this especially if you are over 60k miles because I bet your tranny filter is about useless at that time.

Only stick with OEM fluid. VW will charge you an arm and a leg. I would go to a mechanic that can work on imports.


_Modified by rob454 at 12:08 PM 11-19-2009_


----------

